# Fatal Fall in LA



## rochem (Jun 6, 2012)

Worker Suffers Fatal Fall At Gibson Amphitheatre « CBS Los Angeles


> UNIVERSAL CITY (CBS) — A man was fatally injured Wednesday in a fall at the Gibson Amphitheatre at Universal CityWalk, authorities said.
> 
> Paramedics were sent to the facility about 8:30 a.m. on a report a man had fallen about 60 feet from some scaffolding, a county fire department spokesman said.
> 
> ...


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 7, 2012)

Piecing together the details from various Internet sources...
The deceased was a member of IATSE Local 33, and the event was the load-out of the MTV Movie Awards.

Via Facebook:

> We lost a brother today. Jose Lucero, Jr., of IATSE Local 33, was only 21 years old. He fell from the grid at the Gibson Amphitheater at Universal Studio.
> Our condolences to his family, and to all the brothers and sisters of Local 33.



Another source states:

> He was out in the house over the false ceiling.



From http://splnetwork.com/blogs/we-lost-brother-today-06062012 :

> Unconfirmed reports from the scene say that Lucero, Jr. was wearing a safety harness, however, it is unclear at this time whether or not he was clipped off.


----------



## Blake (Jun 10, 2012)

It is a sad thing we have lost another brother to what was probably a completely avoidable accident! My condolences to Lucero's family. I think we all need remember SAFETY FIRST.


----------

